# Dead Battery



## larock5 (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the "Battery Resurrector" that is advertised on ebay? Supposedly you can renew dead cordless tool batteries. Any help would be appreciated. I have a cordless drill with one dead battery and one that is almost dead.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't have anything to tell you for your question, but will be extremely alert if this thing will really work...

anyhow... a related question though if someone could answer together with yours...


will storing the battery in under zero degree store room damage the battery ? as I am thinking storing all my equipments in the cold room and a bit worry about the batteries will go dead after the winter....


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is the "Battery Resurrector" the gadget that simply shorts out the battery?


----------

